# where to buy japanese knives in honolulu



## dantzman (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a trip to hawaii coming up and I'm wondering if japanese knives may be cheaper there due to its proximity to japan.

I've searched online and not much has come up. Does anybody know of any good shops?

thanks


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

for the most part the retail places don't carry them... they are still stuck with the 'educated' heavy-forged-is-better kind of knife thinking.

just order... shipping is cheap (even for me)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

_*EVERYTHING*_ in Hawaii is more expansive than what you would pay somewhere else!

Mele Kalikimaka


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you going to the State of Hawaii (what Island?) or the Big Island? I've been to Maui and the BI many times but I've never seen a dedicated knife store ....although I can't say I've ever looked for one. On the Big Island your best bet would be to look in Hilo. If your going to Honolulu you may find a shop but don't expect any savings.

Dave


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, you won't get much of a discount by getting closer to Japan. In fact, for brand name knives you usually won't get a significant discount by actually going to Japan. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't look for Japanese knives in Hawaii.

One of the best online retailers is aframestokyo.com. Aframes is aka:

Huckleberry Vintage Fishing Supply

Mililani, Hawaii, 96789

I've never been there and only know the store by reputation. Takeshi the owner used to do a lot of business out of the shop, but I don't know if he still does, and if he still does what his "stock on hand" is like. I suggest phoning before showing up in person. In order to get the Ultra Top Secret Clandestine phone number you'll have to email Takeshi at [email protected].

As a preliminary, take a look at his website to get some idea if you're interested in the sort of knives he stocks.

Aloha, and Mele Kalikimaka,

BDL


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I was thinking about you dantzman, though out the day,

and I wanted to say, be sure to find an 'Eat The Street'

event while in Honolulu, they are fantastic.

You'll be able to sample many different foods all in one place.

It's a Food Truck rally of 50 + trucks from around the island.

I_* so *_wish that I was going with, the thing that I miss the most about home is the food ...

e hauoli makahiki hou (Happy New Year) to you as well!


----------



## dantzman (Nov 20, 2012)

I kind of thought that the idea of knives being cheaper might be a pipe dream but a dream none the less. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Depending on what you want there is quality out there without spending huge amounts of money.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

If you are interested in Cleavers, you can try some of the house ware and kitchen goods stores on Mauna Kea street in China Town. They have a more extensive selection of Chinese cleavers than you can generally find on line. There is a shop just mauka of the Chinese bakery on the Waikiki side of the street that has a pretty good selection. I bought a couple CCK Bone Chopper cleavers there several years ago. For the small CCK cleavers, CKTG may still be cheaper though. Last time I looked, the typical kitchen shops in Hawaii still trended towards German knives. Shirokiya in the Ala Moana Shopping Center used to carry some J knives, but not a significant selection and they were not a bargain. I recollect buying my first MAC knife (Chef line 8" chef's knife) there many years ago. I have not seen Aframestokyo before - looks like very serious knife porn to me. I will definitely need to check them out when I visit in March./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Look on line for local stores. I can tell you chinese cleavers are cheaper in the states.


----------



## kamila london (Nov 17, 2016)

japana.uk is London based and has a flat rate of $14 and free UK delivery. 
As far as I know, Honolulu has its own additional taxes for imported goods, so I doubt it will be cheaper than Japan.


----------

